# Error burning AVI files with nero vision express 3



## esaul (Feb 4, 2005)

When I try to burn a AVI file with nero it is starting to fail during the encoding process. I never used to have this problem, but it has started all of a sudden. I tried burning the file twice, but had the same problem each time. I am trying to burn the files to my harddrive, because burning them to a DVD using this program always fails. Do you know how to solve this. Here is the burn log I received ( I put the part with the error in bold). I have to divide the log in halfdue to it's size, so it'll be spread over two posts.

[22:28:36] NeroVision Log created (Date: 02/14/2005)
[22:28:36] NeroVision Processors: 1 (Intel)
[22:28:36] NeroVision OS: Windows Windows XP
[22:28:38] GCCore Detected DirectX Version: 9.0c
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: AMD K7 Processor
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Fixed Feature Button
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Programmable interrupt controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: System timer
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Direct memory access controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Printer Port
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Communications Port
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Standard floppy disk controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: System speaker
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: PCI bus
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: System CMOS/real time clock
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: System board
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Motherboard resources
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Motherboard resources
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Numeric data processor
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Fan
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Power Button
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Sleep Button
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Thermal Zone
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Default Monitor
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Default Monitor
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Plug and Play Monitor
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: psc 2100 (DOT4PRT)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: hp psc 2100 series
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: psc 2100 (DOT4)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Floppy disk drive
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: 
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: CD-ROM Drive
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Disk drive
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ISAPNP Read Data Port
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Printer Port Logical Interface
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: RADEON 9600 SERIES 
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: RADEON 9600 SERIES - Secondary 
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: C-Media AC97 Audio Device
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA USB Enhanced Host Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA Standard Host Bridge
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G DWL-G520 Adapter
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Primary IDE Channel
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Secondary IDE Channel
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ACPI Uniprocessor PC
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Volume Manager
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: AFD
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Beep
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: dmboot
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: dmload
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Fips
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Generic Packet Classifier
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: HTTP
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: IP Network Address Translator
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: IPSEC driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ksecdd
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: WPA Security Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v2.2.0.0
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: mdmxsdk
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: mnmdd
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: mountmgr
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NAVENG
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NAVEX15
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NDIS System Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NDProxy
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: NetBios over Tcpip
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Null
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: PartMgr
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: ParVdm
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: RDPCDD
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SAVRT
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SAVRTPEL
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Secdrv
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SetupNT
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMDNS
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SymEvent
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMFW
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMIDS
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMIDSCO
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMNDIS
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMREDRV
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: SYMTDI
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: TCP/IP Protocol Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VgaSave
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: VolSnap
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Remote Access IP ARP Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Audio Codecs
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Legacy Audio Drivers
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Media Control Devices
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Legacy Video Capture Devices
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Video Codecs
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: WAN Miniport (L2TP)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: WAN Miniport (IP)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: WAN Miniport (PPTP)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Packet Scheduler Miniport
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Packet Scheduler Miniport
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Packet Scheduler Miniport
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Packet Scheduler Miniport
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Direct Parallel
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Terminal Server Mouse Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microcode Update Device
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Generic volume
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Generic volume
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Root Hub
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Root Hub
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Root Hub
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Root Hub
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Composite Device
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: hp psc 2100 series
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: USB Printing Support
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: psc 2100 (DOT4USB)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Logitech USB Camera (Messenger)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Logitech QuickCam Messenger
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Logitech Microphone (Messenger)
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
[22:28:38] GCHW Node added: hp psc 2100 series
[22:28:40] ExpressUI Running NeroVision Express 3 Version: 3.0.1.14
[22:28:40] DVDEngine Running DVDEngine version: 3.0.1.24
[22:28:40] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[22:28:40] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[22:28:40] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[22:28:40] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[22:28:40] MMTools adding c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:28:41] MMTools --- used source filters ---
[22:28:41] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[22:28:41] MMTools {1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E} - AVI Splitter
[22:28:41] MMTools {04FE9017-F873-410E-871E-AB91661A4EF7} - ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder
[22:28:41] MMTools file type AVI - video
[22:28:41] MMTools --------------------
[22:28:43] MMTools adding c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi video/0
[22:28:44] MMTools --- used source filters ---
[22:28:44] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[22:28:44] MMTools {1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E} - AVI Splitter
[22:28:44] MMTools {04FE9017-F873-410E-871E-AB91661A4EF7} - ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder
[22:28:44] MMTools file type AVI - video
[22:28:44] MMTools --------------------
[22:28:46] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:28:47] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi video/0
[22:28:59] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:29:00] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi video/0
[22:29:03] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:29:04] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi video/0
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Burn process started by user.
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Destination: C:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\DVD
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Directory for temporary files: C:\DOCUME~1\Ross\LOCALS~1\Temp
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Available hard disk space for temporary files: 38968.293 MB
[22:29:50] ExpressUI ------<NeroVision Project Information>--------
[22:29:50] ExpressUI --- Project type: DVD-Video
[22:29:50] ExpressUI --- Project video options ---
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Video mode: NTSC
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Aspect ratio: Automatic
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Resolution: 720 x 480 (CCIR-601 D1)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Sample format: Automatic
[22:29:50] ExpressUI File type: MPEG-2
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Audio format: Dolby Digital (AC-3) 2.0
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Encoding mode: High Quality (2-Pass VBR)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI --- Project space information ---
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Used disc space: 3.50 GB
[22:29:50] ExpressUI --- Project contents ---
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Sample format: Automatic
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Audio format: Dolby Digital (AC-3) 2.0
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Encoding mode: High Quality (2-Pass VBR)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Number of titles: 2
[22:29:50] ExpressUI 1. Gladiator (Video Title, 2h 28m 33s)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Video mode: NTSC
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Aspect ratio: 16:9
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Resolution: 720 x 480 (CCIR-601 D1)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI 2. Stephen King- The Dead Zone (Video Title, 1h 39m 13s)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Video mode: NTSC
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Aspect ratio: 16:9
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Resolution: 720 x 480 (CCIR-601 D1)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI Number of menus: 1
[22:29:50] ExpressUI - Main menu (1 page)
[22:29:50] ExpressUI --------<End of Project Information>----------
[22:29:51] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[22:29:51] DVDEngine END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateDVDVideoSession
[22:29:51] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ..Application service registered...
[22:29:51] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterApplicationService
[22:29:51] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ..Session callback registered...
[22:29:51] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[22:29:51] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[22:29:51] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ..VTS_Ns=2...
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...VMGM_VOBS_exist = true
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:51] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[22:29:51] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[22:29:51] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:51] NeroVision 0 | 1 | 2 | 2
[22:29:51] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:51] NeroVision total : 2 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Duration 333667 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...This is a still stream
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'System/Stream'
[22:29:51] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:51] NeroVision Estimate Size
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0.03 | 150
[22:29:51] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0.03 | 0
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision total data size : 382977 bytes 
[22:29:51] NeroVision multiplexed size : 397312 bytes 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VMG
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:51] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[22:29:51] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[22:29:51] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:51] NeroVision 0 | 267147 | 2 | 534294
[22:29:51] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:51] NeroVision total : 534294 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Duration 89138138049 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[22:29:51] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[22:29:51] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:51] NeroVision Estimate Size
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 8913.81 | 1840221
[22:29:51] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 1 | 8913.81 | 213932
[22:29:51] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:51] NeroVision total data size : 2103682033 bytes 
[22:29:51] NeroVision multiplexed size : 2250747904 bytes 
[22:29:51] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:29:53] MMTools adding c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi audio/0
[22:29:53] MMTools --- used source filters ---
[22:29:53] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[22:29:53] MMTools {1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E} - AVI Splitter
[22:29:53] MMTools {38BE3000-DBF4-11D0-860E-00A024CFEF6D} - MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
[22:29:53] MMTools file type AVI - audio
[22:29:53] MMTools --------------------
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#1
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#2
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ...VTSM_VOBS_exist = false
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#2 - Process Create
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:53] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[22:29:53] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[22:29:53] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:53] NeroVision 0 | 178437 | 2 | 356874
[22:29:53] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:53] NeroVision total : 356874 
[22:29:53] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ...Duration 59538538479 
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ..._streamtime_frame_duration is 333667 
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ...Stream 0 is 'Video'
[22:29:53] DVDEngine ...Stream 1 is 'Audio'
[22:29:53] DVDEngine **********END: _VOBS - _M_analyze_cnv_input
[22:29:53] NeroVision Estimate Size
[22:29:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:53] NeroVision |Stream | Seg. | UnComp.| Duration | Size (KB)
[22:29:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:53] NeroVision | 0 | 0 | 1 | 5953.85 | 1229224
[22:29:53] NeroVision | 1 | 0 | 1 | 5953.85 | 142892
[22:29:53] NeroVision +-------+------+--------+----------+--------- 
[22:29:53] NeroVision total data size : 1405276521 bytes 
[22:29:53] NeroVision multiplexed size : 1503508480 bytes 
[22:29:53] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi video/0
[22:29:56] MMTools adding c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Stephen King- The Dead Zone.avi audio/0
[22:29:56] MMTools --- used source filters ---
[22:29:56] MMTools {E436EBB5-524F-11CE-9F53-0020AF0BA770} - File Source (Async.)
[22:29:56] MMTools {1B544C20-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B51E} - AVI Splitter
[22:29:56] MMTools {38BE3000-DBF4-11D0-860E-00A024CFEF6D} - MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
[22:29:56] MMTools file type AVI - audio
[22:29:56] MMTools --------------------
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#2 - Process Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ****END: _DVDVideoBase - Prepare VTS#2
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Prepare
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..Estimated size (overall)=3.50 GB
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..Estimated duration (overall)=4 hour 29 min 30 sec
[22:29:56] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - Prepare
[22:29:56] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **BEGIN: _DVDVideo - Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:56] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[22:29:56] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[22:29:56] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:56] NeroVision 0 | 1 | 2 | 2
[22:29:56] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:56] NeroVision total : 2 
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **********END: IDVDEngineManagerImpl - CreateSubpictureSource
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **********BEGIN: CSPU:rocess()
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...'Decoding SubPicture No.' is '0'
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..._nLines == 480
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...Found 'bottom half' in the bottom field at bit 6560, addr. is 820 (241)
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...Detected 'top half' at 1, addr. is 2
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...Detected 'bottom half' at 1, addr. is 820
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...Lines processed: 480
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...processed 1 packs
[22:29:56] DVDEngine **********END: CSPU:rocess()
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...New VOB 1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..>VOB: VOBN=1, VOB_IDN=1, SA=0
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...New CELL 1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ....>Cell: C_IDN=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine BTNGR1_DSP_TY == 15508078
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ....|Cell: C_IDN=1, [0;75], VOBU_Ns=1, C_PBTM=0s.12
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..|VOB: VOBN=1, VOB_IDN=1, [0;75], C_Ns=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[22:29:56] DVDEngine General information:
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..size=76 (152 KB)
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..capacity=76 (152 KB)
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..max_capacity=524287 (1.00 GB)
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..VOB_Ns=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..C_Ns=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..VOBU_Ns=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine VOB information:
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ...VOB: VOBN=1, VOB_IDN=1, [0;75], C_Ns=1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine .....Cell: C_IDN=1, [0;75], VOBU_Ns=1, C_PBTM=0s.12
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********END: VMGM_VOBS - INFORMATION after Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Process Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******END: VMGM_VOBS - Verify
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ..VMGM_VOBS: Size=152 KB (76 LBs)
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VMGM_VOBS
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ****BEGIN: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ******BEGIN: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[22:29:56] DVDEngine ********BEGIN: _VOBS - Process VOB
[22:29:56] NeroVision Analyze video stream
[22:29:56] NeroVision Seg. | frames | weight | volume
[22:29:56] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:56] NeroVision 0 | 267147 | 2 | 534294
[22:29:56] NeroVision ------+---------+--------+--------
[22:29:56] NeroVision total : 534294 
[22:29:56] NeroVision Set Preview Channel
[22:29:57] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi video/0
[22:30:25] GCHW Node removed: Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
[22:31:46] GCHW Node removed: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[23:32:14] MMTools adding cached c:\Multimedia\Ross\My Videos\Movies\Gladiator.avi audio/0
[23:32:14] DVDEngine ...New VOB 1
[23:32:14] DVDEngine ..>VOB: VOBN=1, VOB_IDN=1, SA=0
[23:32:14] DVDEngine ...New CELL 1
[23:32:14] DVDEngine ....>Cell: C_IDN=1
[00:38:58] DVDEngine SEH EXCEPTION (0xC0000005: ACCESS_VIOLATION) was raised in NEROMEDIACON.DLL at RVA 0x0000D763.
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[00:38:58] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[00:38:58] DVDEngine *########################################################################################
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ERROR
[00:38:58] DVDEngine cause: 128 (nmc_processing_exception)
[00:38:58] DVDEngine source: DEGuardNMCConversion
[00:38:58] DVDEngine description: SEH EXCEPTION caught during INeroMediaConverter:oConversion().
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ########################################################################################*
[00:38:58] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[00:38:58] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[00:38:58] DVDEngine ..Session callback unregistered...
[00:38:58] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[00:38:58] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[00:38:58] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[00:38:58] NeroVision Process information:
[00:38:58] NeroVision --------------------
[00:38:58] NeroVision Address Version Module name
[00:38:58] NeroVision -----------------------------------------------------
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x00330000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCLib.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x003C0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GDIPainter.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x003D0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\AMCDOM.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x00400000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeroVision.exe
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x00470000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\AMCUIBase.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x00690000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCCore.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x00710000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\AMCDocBase.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x008A0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\MMTools.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x01140000 2004.1.0.0 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\ANTISPAM\asOEHook.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x012B0000 7.0.46.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x01330000 7.0.46.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x01570000 7.0.476.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x015D0000 1.1.18.2258 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\AdvrCntr.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x01C80000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCHW.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x02180000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\NeroAPI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x02DA0000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\NeroErr.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x02DF0000 2.0.2.8 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\NeRSDB.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x03090000 1.0.0.13 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\DriveLocker.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x03230000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCFX.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x036C0000 1.1.0.855 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeVideoFX.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x03940000 1.0.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeVideoFX.bitmaps
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x03D20000 1.0.1.12 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeVideoFXW.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x04420000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\ExpressUI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x047F0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCHWCfg.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x04810000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\ExpressDoc.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x055A0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\DVDUI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x055C0000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\DVDDoc.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05640000 3.0.1.0 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\DVDEngine.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05770000 2.0.0.19 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeroMediaCon.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05A40000 3.0.1.14 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\GCFilter.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05DD0000 1.0.0.74 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroVideoProc.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05E00000 1.0.0.52 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeroFormatConv.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05E30000 1.0.0.6 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\DSFilter\NeFileSrc.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05E60000 1.0.0.9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSFilter.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05F50000 1.0.0.9 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RealMediaSplitter.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x05FB0000 1.0.2.4 C:\Program Files\DefilerPak\MatroskaSplitter.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x06B70000 0.0.0.0 C:\Program Files\DefilerPak\ffdshow.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x10000000 5.9.9.5 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\HDCC.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x13000000 2.0.1.74 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\WNASPI32.Dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x15000000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\image.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x19000000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\MMC.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x20000000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x21000000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\neroscsi.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x22000000 6.6.0.3 C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\newtrf.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x4EC50000 5.1.3102.2180


----------



## esaul (Feb 4, 2005)

C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x4F680000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x58010000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kswdmcap.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x5AD70000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\UxTheme.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x5B860000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x5E030000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x5E760000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfos.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x5EDD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x60CA0000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x629C0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPK.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x71AA0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x71AB0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x72280000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DINPUT.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x72D10000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x72D20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73000000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x732E0000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x736B0000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73760000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73BC0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73DD0000 6.0.4.0 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\MFC42.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73EE0000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x73F10000 5.3.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74810000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\QUARTZ.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74AD0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\POWRPROF.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74D30000 5.1.2600.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\oledlg.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74D90000 1.420.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USP10.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74E30000 5.0.0.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74ED0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x74EF0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x75290000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x755C0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x75690000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x75A70000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x75F40000 6.5.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76380000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76390000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x763B0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x767A0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76B40000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76C30000 5.131.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76C90000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76F20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76F60000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x76FD0000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77050000 3.0.0.4414 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77120000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x771B0000 6.0.2900.2577 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x773D0000 6.0.2900.2180 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\X86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\COMCTL32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x774E0000 5.1.2600.2595 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77920000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77A80000 5.131.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77B20000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77BD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77BE0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77C00000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77C10000 6.1.8638.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77D40000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77DD0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77E70000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77F10000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77F60000 6.0.2900.2573 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x77FE0000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x780C0000 6.0.8972.0 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\MSVCP60.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x7C000000 7.0.9466.0 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR70.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x7C800000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x7C900000 5.1.2600.2180 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision 0x7C9C0000 6.0.2900.2578 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
[00:38:58] NeroVision Properties of your project:
[00:38:58] NeroVision Aspect ratio: Automatic
[00:38:58] NeroVision Video mode: NTSC
[00:38:58] NeroVision Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Used disc space: 3.50 GB
[00:38:58] NeroVision Your project contains the following:
[00:38:58] NeroVision Sample format: Automatic
[00:38:58] NeroVision Audio format: Dolby Digital (AC-3) 2.0
[00:38:58] NeroVision Encoding mode: High Quality (2-Pass VBR)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Number of titles: 2
[00:38:58] NeroVision 1. Gladiator (Video Title, 2h 28m 33s)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Video mode: NTSC
[00:38:58] NeroVision Aspect ratio: 16:9
[00:38:58] NeroVision Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Resolution: 720 x 480 (CCIR-601 D1)
[00:38:58] NeroVision 2. Stephen King- The Dead Zone (Video Title, 1h 39m 13s)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Video mode: NTSC
[00:38:58] NeroVision Aspect ratio: 16:9
[00:38:58] NeroVision Quality: Super long play (1691 kbps)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Resolution: 720 x 480 (CCIR-601 D1)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Number of menus: 1
[00:38:58] NeroVision - Main menu (1 page)1A23-0609-9030-2204-3298-0154
[00:38:58] NeroVision Windows XP 5.1
[00:38:58] NeroVision IA32
[00:38:58] NeroVision WinAspi: -
[00:38:58] NeroVision ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 5:35:34 PM 
[00:38:58] NeroVision Nero API version: 6.6.0.3
[00:38:58] NeroVision Using interface version: 6.6.0.2
[00:38:58] NeroVision Installed in: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\
[00:38:58] NeroVision Application: ahead\NeroVision
[00:38:58] NeroVision === Scsi-Device-Map ===
[00:38:58] NeroVision DiskPeripheral : ST3120022A atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
[00:38:58] NeroVision CdRomPeripheral : VOM-12E48X atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
[00:38:58] NeroVision === CDRom-Device-Map ===
[00:38:58] NeroVision VOM-12E48X D: CDRom0
[00:38:58] NeroVision =======================
[00:38:58] NeroVision AutoRun : 1
[00:38:58] NeroVision Excluded drive IDs: 
[00:38:58] NeroVision WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
[00:38:58] NeroVision ShowDrvBufStat : 0
[00:38:58] NeroVision BUFE : 0
[00:38:58] NeroVision Physical memory : 511MB (523764kB)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Free physical memory: 123MB (126284kB)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Memory in use : 75 %
[00:38:58] NeroVision Uncached PFiles: 0x0
[00:38:58] NeroVision Use Inquiry : 1
[00:38:58] NeroVision Global Bus Type: default (0)
[00:38:58] NeroVision Check supported media : Disabled (0) 
[00:38:58] NeroVision 15.2.2005
[00:38:58] NeroVision NeroAPI
[00:38:58] NeroVision Existing drivers:
[00:38:58] NeroVision Registry Keys:
[00:38:58] NeroVision HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option) 
[00:38:58] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[00:40:32] GCHW Node removed: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[01:30:50] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[01:31:36] GCHW Node removed: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[03:58:52] GCHW Node added: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
[03:59:15] GCHW Node removed: Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer

Please answer ASAP,

Thanks.


----------



## gtravis (Feb 19, 2005)

I am getting the exact same error. I have tried uninstalling all Nero software (and using the cleaning tools on Nero's site) to remove all traces. Then re-installing NeroVision Express only. I again rtied to burn a movie (to DVD or disk, it does not matter) from an AVI (which is mpeg4), and even from a mpeg2 source - and I get the same error as you.

01:46:01] DVDEngine SEH EXCEPTION (0xC0000005: ACCESS_VIOLATION) was raised in NEROMEDIACON.DLL at RVA 0x0000D743.
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ********END: _VOBS - Process VOB
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ******END: VTSTT_VOBS#1 - Process Create
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ****END: Create - VTSTT_VOBS#1
[01:46:01] DVDEngine **END: _DVDVideo - Create
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ########################################################################################
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ERROR
[01:46:01] DVDEngine cause: 128 (nmc_processing_exception)
[01:46:01] DVDEngine source: DEGuardNMCConversion
[01:46:01] DVDEngine description: SEH EXCEPTION caught during INeroMediaConverter:oConversion().
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ########################################################################################
[01:46:01] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - CreateVOBs
[01:46:01] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[01:46:01] DVDEngine ..Session callback unregistered...
[01:46:01] DVDEngine END: IDVDSessionBaseImpl - RegisterCallback
[01:46:01] DVDEngine BEGIN: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
[01:46:01] DVDEngine END: IDVDVideoSessionImpl - ~IDVDVideoSessionImpl
...
[01:46:01] NeroVision 0x05A60000 2.0.0.25 C:\Program Files\Ahead\NeroVision\NeroMediaCon.dll

Please let me know if you find any solution. thanks!


----------



## esaul (Feb 4, 2005)

I couldn't find any help. I tried downloadin dvd santa and it worked in that. Sorry, but zmy Nero just seems to be unfixable. Also, I don't know if it will work because I haven't tried it yet but I emailed Nero Tech Support and they told bme to update my version. Here is the link they sent. http://www.nero.com/en/nero-up.php. Telll me if it works or not.


----------

